# Portland Oregon, PDX southbound record wait



## Sinusoidal Tendencies (Jun 30, 2014)

so heading south from Portland from the recommend Broadway I-5 junction from 405. Though honesty no one was that specific. spent over 6 hours at Broadway and College with no luck (till it was to dark to keep trying). someone did buy me dinner though so that was nice as i was starving. when i finally gave up for the day i decided to try the next ramp over at 5th st, where a motorcyclist informs me that the junction only connects north. have i been wasting my time. it there a better spot or a different spot that is being reffered to in all the pdx southbound posts? guess being specific would be helpfull when theres an onramp every few blocks to something .... However, anyone ever wait longer? or have i set a world record?


----------



## Sinusoidal Tendencies (Jun 30, 2014)

Perhaps it's the end of Harrison or Market?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 30, 2014)

I once walked to Tigard to hitch south from Portland. Hitching in big cities can suck sometimes (there is a thing as too much traffic and freaked out drivers). It is legal to hitch on the Interstate in Oregon when you aren't in city limits.

I try to set records for best travel times, not shittiest waits.
Beat this: Tacoma------>Puerto Vallarta in 9 days (girls with big boobies are exempt from this challenge, sorry).


----------



## smk1620 (Jun 30, 2014)

I just straight walked south on the 405 ... I mustve gotten a ride somewhere ... but swear if felt like I walked clean to cali but once I got outta Portland area the rides came slow n steady


----------



## urchin (Jun 30, 2014)

I had to walk clear past Tigard to get a ride. Hitching out of Portland is kind of a fool's errand.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2014)

urchin said:


> I had to walk clear past Tigard to get a ride. Hitching out of Portland is kind of a fool's errand.



oh jeez... the I5 in oregon is some of the easiest to hitch in the country, since like others mentioned, it's LEGAL to hitchhike on the highway, and most people in oregon are left wing enough to want to give you a ride.

just take a city bus as far south as you can go to get out of the city, and walk onto the highway and stick out your thumb. super easy. i've never had to wait more than an hour (and i usually have terrible luck hitchhiking).


----------



## Sinusoidal Tendencies (Jun 30, 2014)

Figured I'd have better luck with all the talk about wait times as short as 1 minute even with a bicycle right here in pdx.


----------



## urchin (Jun 30, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> oh jeez... the I5 in oregon is some of the easiest to hitch in the country, since like others mentioned, it's LEGAL to hitchhike on the highway, and most people in oregon are left wing enough to want to give you a ride.
> 
> just take a city bus as far south as you can go to get out of the city, and walk onto the highway and stick out your thumb. super easy. i've never had to wait more than an hour (and i usually have terrible luck hitchhiking).



Last year it took me a week just to get to Portland from Eugene and this was with me walking the interstate. The trip back was somewhat easier but a trek in itself.


----------



## MEOW (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm hitching south tomorrow from Pdx to crescent city California. Wish me luck!


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jul 1, 2014)

MEOW said:


> I'm hitching south tomorrow from Pdx to crescent city California. Wish me luck!


How is it going?

anyone have any tips for hitching east from PDX? Looks like i84 east?? I'm looking to give salt lake city a try and hopefully obtain some housing...


----------



## urchin (Jul 1, 2014)

You follow I-84 until you hit the 84/86 split then go south on 84 until you hit the 15. From there you hitch into Salt Lake.


----------



## MEOW (Jul 1, 2014)

hitchingpdx said:


> How is it going?


Not too bad, got a late start today and already out of Portland, nearly to Eugene which was the minimum distance I wanted to cover today.

I just stood on the 5 with my thumb out, nothing to it


----------

